# About Mandheling Luwak Coffee



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Please desist, if you have read anyhting on this forum you would know that there are rules for adversing here , if you have not agreed these with admin ( Glenn) . The do not post anymore links . No one buys cat coffee here.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Original post removed and advertiser contacted


----------

